# Form for dentist to fill out



## Chris Wiley (21 Aug 2014)

After searching, and reading many posts and not finding an answer,

During my medical, I was given a form for my dentist to fill out. They faxed the form in and I need to drop the original in the mail. My question is, can they proceed with the fax our will they wait for the original before my application can proceed?


----------



## Gunshark (22 Aug 2014)

If you want to be sure, just drop the original in person. Or express mail it. It's a matter of one day or so...


----------



## Milhouse (22 Aug 2014)

When i was doing the medical part, they wanted nothing mailed or faxed. Everything had to be dropped off.


----------



## Gunshark (22 Aug 2014)

In Toronto CFRC medical office, I was told I could either mail (or even fax, I believe) or bring the additional medical papers myself. I chose to physically bring them, so I can hand them off directly to medical section staff at the CFRC. Honestly this isn't a biggy. The person who asked the question has probably resolved this already.


----------



## Chris Wiley (23 Aug 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. Actually the CFRC answered for me by calling me yesterday. It appears there is more I have to do before my application can continue.


----------

